# Ferry price database ?



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I am in the design stage for a small Ferry price database whereby members could submit the details of their trip so that others can see if they are being ripped off 

The fields I have thought of having so far are:-

Date of Travel
Number of Days
Ferry Company
Length of Vehicle
Type of MH
Any special Offers/Concessions (Notes)
Travel to: Calais, Dover, etc
Travel Fromover, Portsmouth etc

Any others ?

And do you all think this would be a useful addition to the site ?


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

I think it would be a good idea, however, for the people who do short notice bookings they get different results than others. The price you get is the price that is applicable on that day at that time. It bears no relationship to the "list" price.

Do we take into account early booking, Oct-Nov previous year, offers such as the Tesco one Twooks knows about. 

Think those who use ferries several times a year, will offer valuable comment (please Gill) as they would see differentials more than the single /double annual trippers


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

time of day is also crucial on some crossings. and possibly method over the 'net or by 'phone.
and as dodger says, when you place the booking,

be even better if we could use the info in some way, but we'd need a lot of data to show evidence of cartel [whatever happenend to the channel pirates site?] or argue for better reductions.
8)


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

Its here http://www.channelpirates.com/

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello

& yes I forgot to say would be very welcome info.


Motorhomer


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*great idea*

It may persuade some ferry companies to become involved, maybe we could invite them to paste their offers on the site.

it must be a good way to get in front of the opposition especially as motorhome owners are as a race pretty careful when it comes to parting with their cash.

Bryan (the snail) :idea:


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*ferry price database*

grat idea hope it will result in some lower prices....aido


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hello
> 
> Its here http://www.channelpirates.com/
> 
> Motorhomer


 :? Duh! What's here? :?


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> MOTORHOMER said:
> 
> 
> > Hello
> ...


Hi

It seems to be no more. It used to be there honest.

Motorhomer


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

*addition to ferry tickets database*

Height would be worth including on the ferry database [some have height limits]


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

I have been in contact with the major channel ferry operators regarding a discount scheme for our members, any concessions can be added into the database too.
More details to follow..

Regards M&D


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

really interested in this one .
im interested in visiting isle of man and islay this year but the prices make it a very expensive weekend for me so i would also like to know how much folks pay to give me some idea as im a ferry virgin so to speak . 

also going to look into somebodys tip of using stellas tesco clubcard points to create some realistic prices soon.

quality idea. :wink:


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

Afraid you won't get offers posted on the site - I've already had my wrist slapped about that (and the post deleted of course) 
 


however, if anyone gets the agreement I'm quite happy to in future


----------

